# Edge Explore Questions...



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Okay, so I did one trail ride, just hit the RIDE button and it tracked the ride ( I was not doing a route, just riding), displayed my cadence and HRM...all good. The screen stayed on the whole time so I could monitor my heart rate, etc. throughout the ride. Ride metrics and map upload to Connect and Strava. :thumbsup:

I do another ride yesterday...only thing different this time is I had loaded up trailforks entire state maps for KS and MO. I also went in and disabled the other base maps, everything other than the trailforks maps. Again, not doing a route, just wanting to see the trails on the screen and watch my HR, cadence, etc. Immediately the fcking thing starts acting up, beeping weird, then goes blank. I hit the power button it pops back on, figured out pretty quick it was on a power save mode or some ****...no idea why NOW. Anyway, I went on to ride and figured I'd mess with it later. It kept coming up with Lap Complete or some other crap, warnings, etc. I hit a few buttons and it stopped my log, then I had to restart it. Then it didn't start and lost about 6 miles of data because it wasn't recording. Both rides I did capture uploaded to Connect and Strava with metrics and map. :thumbsup:

Last night, after a few beers, I sit down and starting going through the menu and turning off a bunch of stuff...power saver, alerts, etc. trying to dumb it down as much as possible to avoid the issues. I just want to record my ride and look down and view the map once in a while...why is this so fcking hard for Garmin?? 

Today I start out on a shorter 10 mile loop. Again it seemed to be going into power saver mode and shutting off but only when on a data screen...it would leave the map screen up if I was on that page. This time I was able to record my entire ride...yea! But now the garmin connect app doesn't show the map...nor does strava. They both show the metrics of the ride, but no map. WTF?? Did I turn something off I shouldn't have??


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

escrowdog said:


> WTF?? Did I turn something off I shouldn't have??


You might have. It IS possible to turn the GPS off. This might be a desirable feature if, for example, you're doing trainer workouts.

I don't use any ConnectIQ apps, but I've read about some of them being a bit buggy/flaky. Sorta sounds like you might've run across one of those instances.

When I put digital maps onto my Edge 520, I make them Garmin-compatible basemaps so I'm not relying on any 3rd party apps to work/be well made.

If I'm following directions, then how I follow them depends on where I am and my goals. Maybe I'll follow it on my Garmin, but usually I don't.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Possible the added TF maps are too big a file ?. When you turn off the other maps, they stay resident on the device, they just don’t display. 

I know the 520 had limitations on map data and did not have a SIM card to store stuff. No clue about the Explore but maybe something to research.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Catmandoo said:


> Possible the added TF maps are too big a file ?. When you turn off the other maps, they stay resident on the device, they just don't display.
> 
> I know the 520 had limitations on map data and did not have a SIM card to store stuff. No clue about the Explore but maybe something to research.


Good point. Garmin devices have a LOOOOOONG history of acting flaky when the memory is getting close to being full. I remember folks were having issues with the Edge 205/305 days and simply problems with tons of old activities remaining on the device clogging up the memory. No reason you can't have the same issues because you've got other things filling up the memory like maps, apps, as well as activities.

I remember having issues with my Forerunner 310XT filling up and then misbehaving. Problem with that device was that it was impossible to browse it as a disk drive and wholesale delete your activities. It ONLY connected to the computer via ANT+ wireless, so deleting activities had to be done on the device. Such a pain in the ass.

I'm not sure there's an exact threshold at which the devices start acting up, either.

When I put new maps on my Edge 520, I copied the included on-device maps onto the hard drive of my computer, to ensure I'd still have them for backup purposes in case I ever needed to put them back. That freed up device memory for some topos.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Okay, good ideas. I'll plug mine in and see where I'm at with memory on the device currently. 

I was looking through the settings again, in my living room, and it said "GPS Mode" off?? Is that because I'm indoors or did I somehow turn the GPS mode off...which was why it didn't log my map?? I mean it displayed the trailforks map and it was following me perfectly on my last ride. Under "History" that ride has no map with it, but all the others do. 

Anyway, good tips on removing the base maps and saving as well as removing old ride history.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

GPS mode Off means the device is not picking up the GPS signal. If it was set to off during your rides, there’s no map or track. If you had a wheel sensor it would show a distance ridden, just no map of where. It’s a manual setting and it’s supposed to require some input from the user to get turned off. 

It’s used for when you have a wheel sensor, want to do an indoor training ride, want to track a distance but won’t get a GPS signal indoors.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Catmandoo said:


> GPS mode Off means the device is not picking up the GPS signal. If it was set to off during your rides, there's no map or track. If you had a wheel sensor it would show a distance ridden, just no map of where. It's a manual setting and it's supposed to require some input from the user to get turned off.
> 
> It's used for when you have a wheel sensor, want to do an indoor training ride, want to track a distance but won't get a GPS signal indoors.


Okay. Well on that particular ride, I was seeing the trailforks map on my screen and it was tracking me the whole time...would it, could it even do this if GPS mode was off?? I don't see how it could unless it triangulating off cell towers. But then how the hell is GPS mode even off? THAT I definitely did not touch, unless I fat fingered it somehow. There are times when I would look down and the damn thing is on another screen. Yes, I do have speed and cadence sensors.

As an experiment, i just started the "RIDE" function in the living room, gps mode ON, and it shows a little map on the saved track again.

NOTE...device shows 6GB used space, 8GB free.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

The unit will display the TF navigation route if you started the Navigate function. Likely either you pressed the Start Track button as well, but with the GPS in off mode, the unit likely only knew the last position of the device when GPS was on, so was flaky from that point on ?

On my 1000 there’s 2 parts to following a route and tracking the ride. First I go to courses, select a course and select to follow that course. The unit almost always asks if I want to start from where I am, or navigate to the start, as it’s sensing those positions might be different, even though it’s likely the 30ft of my driveway, I select to start from current position. At that point the unit will navigate. Then I will press the Start Track button, or the unit will beep if I forgot and started rolling, sensing motion. It gets that from the wheel sensor and when I don’t ride a bike with a sensor, it’ll detect motion from the GPS. If the GPS is Off, it’ll still Track a ride, with zero data recorded unless I’m using a sensor.

And no, the Edge is not using cell tower triangulation as it’s not a cell phone and has no cell capability.

Do you have the a TrailForks mobile app linked to the Garmin vis BT ?. Possibly TF is getting data from the mobile app and showing it on the TF map on the Edge ?. Never heard of that, but might be why ride data can be seen in TF but isn’t getting recorded on the Garmin, thus no Connect or Strava data. Not sure how TF works. 

My my own thought is there’s some funky ness going on with the TF gpx map and causing issues with the device.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Okay, so all I have been doing is hitting the "RIDE" icon, the pressing the front right side hard button to "start" recording. I was thinking there might be more to this, sounds like maybe I'm assuming too much intuition from Garmin.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

escrowdog said:


> Okay, so all I have been doing is hitting the "RIDE" icon, the pressing the front right side hard button to "start" recording. I was thinking there might be more to this, sounds like maybe I'm assuming too much intuition from Garmin.


It's got nothing to do with intuition. Garmin has almost always given users more control over core settings and functionality than bare intuition can cover. You actually have to learn what's going on. And yes, that much control does give users more chances to screw something up. That's the nature of the beast.

You clearly hamfisted something if the GPS was turned off. These things don't come that way out of the box. Recent Edge models will run you through some questions during setup, but none of those settings have anything to do with the core GPS functionality of the device. They're basically just "profile" settings. If all you do is enter the profile settings, and then press "start" to ride, then the device will record your ride. That's it.

Following another ride is a different process. First you have to choose which ride to follow (the Course stuff Catmandoo mentioned). Then you still have to start the ride. Other functions require navigating the menus to do other things. Some of those things might require you to enable or disable certain screens or data fields on the device.

Once you become accustomed to how Garmin organizes stuff, it's not so hard to figure out how to do things. But these devices are much different than phone apps, so you have to take the time to learn it. There's no intuiting it.

When Garmin focuses on making a device that's more intuitive (which they worked to do with the Edge 20/25 models), then the user loses control and functionality. I would rather have more control and more functions than I'm likely to use than to have a device that's so intuitive that I lose control of critical settings, or functions that I DO use.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Ya, I'm familiar with the menus and settings, I've in there frequently. However...I'll admit that I've always been very computer savvy, but the dirtbike/mtn bike GPS stuff in the past I just always started a "track" to record my distance and location...no routing...at all...ever.

So here's the scenario 99% of the time...I pull up to a riding area, trailforks maps enabled only. I have NO route, I'm just going for a ride, maybe I cut it short, maybe I try another trail and extend the ride. All I want to do is have it record my "track" while the map shows my position on the TF map, I can pan/zoom, I'm exploring. Based on that, do I just hit "RIDE", then the front right hard button to "start"?? This is all I had been doing prior to installing the TF maps, then everything went nuts, power saving mode, beeping, settings were back "road" vs "mountain bike" that sort of thing. Maybe an update pushed to it or something and reset some things? But something changed.

Yes, between my ride Wed and ride Thurs (the day I didn't have a map saved of the ride) I did fiddle with settings, so I definitely could have turned GPS off...but again it was showing my precise location and movement on the TF map on the screen, so you can see why I was shocked to see all my metrics recorded but not the map. I even got off the marked trail at one point probably 1/8 mile and back and it showed me off the map, so GPS had to have been on, right?

I truly appreciate the help with this. Love the screen and being able to pan and zoom. Obviously sucks when you lose some data.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It really sounds like the problems started with the TF app. Not unusual. I'd remove it and fix everything before trying again.

Like I said earlier, I've never bothered with TF's maps app. I do maps differently on my Garmin. But functionally, yeah, all I've gotta do is start a track like usual to see my position on the map (with trails). I'd assume that's how the TF app is SUPPOSED to work. But clearly it's not doing that in your case.

It's interesting that the TF maps still showed your location on the screen. If I turn GPS off on my 520, I do not see my location on the native Garmin maps. I suppose it's possible that the TF app does something else. Or maybe it hijacks the GPS setting, and even though the Garmin isn't recording, the app is demanding access to the GPS receiver, anyway. Or maybe like Catmandoo suggested, it might be pulling the location via BT from your phone. IIRC, GPS receivers will work the other direction if there's an active BT connection with the phone (send GPS coords to the phone, which override the phone's native GPS receiver), so I could see it potentially working with the phone sending its location to the Garmin via an active BT connection. 

The app headaches are a big part of the reason I've not bothered to use them on mine.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

I've had some issues with OSM maps in my Garmin.
The unit went nuts or did a shutdown whenever I appraoched a certain point on the map. 
For me this was a clear demonstration that a faulty map can mess things up.
Another time I loaded a gpx (track) made by a webside.
This gpx caused both my Etrex 30 and my Edge 810 to shut down.
After I imported the gpx in Basecamp and exported it to a new file, the Etrex and Edge were okay.
Another indication that wrong input can paralyze a Garmin.
If you have no succes with restoring the setrings of your Edge, try removing the extra (TF) maps and downloaded tracks/routes


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Now that's very interesting!! I do have the trailforks app on my phone, but it wasn't open...which doesn't mean much now days with everything running in the background. However, the maps for the entire states of KS and MO I downloaded via the webisite on pc and then placed them into my /garmin file manually. Now that I think about it, before I downloaded the whole states, I did download those particular trails via the app to the IQ feature on the Garmin. Hmmmm...something tells me my phone did indeed act as a GPS. I don't show any rides recorded in TF app, but again, doesn't mean much. I probably need to go in and delete those individual routes and just use the STATE maps.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

escrowdog said:


> Now that's very interesting!! I do have the trailforks app on my phone, but it wasn't open...which doesn't mean much now days with everything running in the background. However, the maps for the entire states of KS and MO I downloaded via the webisite on pc and then placed them into my /garmin file manually. Now that I think about it, before I downloaded the whole states, I did download those particular trails via the app to the IQ feature on the Garmin. Hmmmm...something tells me my phone did indeed act as a GPS. I don't show any rides recorded in TF app, but again, doesn't mean much. I probably need to go in and delete those individual routes and just use the STATE maps.


I'd say scrap ALL of the extras. restore your device settings first.

Then, SLOWLY add back extras, do some rides with them, get to know them, before adding anything additional. Will help narrow down if one in particular was a source of trouble, or maybe a specific combination of things caused trouble.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Harold said:


> I'd say scrap ALL of the extras. restore your device settings first.
> 
> Then, SLOWLY add back extras, do some rides with them, get to know them, before adding anything additional. Will help narrow down if one in particular was a source of trouble, or maybe a specific combination of things caused trouble.


Yep, I just checked, not only do I have the entire states, I have some individual trails I downloaded via the app. Matter of fact, I just went to look at them via the IQ and Garmin brought up an error screen (I had to open the TF app on my phone to see them), so wondering if there is a conflict within the device because of the redundancy? Also I just went into Settings> Maps and I now find ALL of the standard base maps ENABLED again!! WTF is going on with this thing?? Those have been turned off, even as early as this morning.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Well one MINOR part of the equation here...the Explore was on software version 2.20 and they just released 4.10. Soooooo it seems there have been some teeny tiny updates in past!! :madman: I had to use Garmin Express to push the update, Connect App had no sign of it. Prior to that I removed trailforks from the IQ apps. So I'll start over.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

escrowdog said:


> Well one MINOR part of the equation here...the Explore was on software version 2.20 and they just released 4.10. Soooooo it seems there have been some teeny tiny updates in past!! :madman: I had to use Garmin Express to push the update, Connect App had no sign of it. Prior to that I removed trailforks from the IQ apps. So I'll start over.


Yeah, connect app isn't the best place for firmware updates. It'll do it...sometimes. Plugging it in to the computer is more reliable, and with that much of a discrepancy in firmware versions might explain how your settings got jacked up.


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

This is very unlikely it has anything to do with Trailforks. He's not using the Trailforks Garmin Connect IQ app. He said he loaded on a Trailforks custom basemap for a state, this is just a normal garmin basemap .IMG file. No app or code running, no connection to phone or TF app on phone. No hijacking of GPS.

Even if he did use the TF Connect IQ app, it doesn't do any of its own tracking, its pretty simple. All it really does is load trails or routes as FIT files into the Garmin's native course system. It's all Garmin functions from there. So the TF app is just a UI for downloading/syncing routes you've created, faved or search for.

It is possible the device is low on storage space with the added map and that is causing issues, as someone already said.

But there was a firmware update in December for the Edge Explore, 4.0 that had issues. I found one with FIT files and contacted Garmin about it to get fixed, they then released the 4.1 update.

But I agree you should reset the device and start from the basics.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

canadaka said:


> This is very unlikely it has anything to do with Trailforks. He's not using the Trailforks Garmin Connect IQ app. He said he loaded on a Trailforks custom basemap for a state, this is just a normal garmin basemap .IMG file. No app or code running, no connection to phone or TF app on phone. No hijacking of GPS.
> 
> Even if he did use the TF Connect IQ app, it doesn't do any of its own tracking, its pretty simple. All it really does is load trails or routes as FIT files into the Garmin's native course system. It's all Garmin functions from there. So the TF app is just a UI for downloading/syncing routes you've created, faved or search for.
> 
> ...


Yep, I deleted Trailforks from the IQ, then I installed the 4.1 update. BUT, I have not reset anything. I'll try it a few times outside today.

Perhaps another silly question, I have disabled all the maps other than the trailforks base maps. Why do I still see the streets and all the stuff around me currently? Is there a BASE base map that you cannot delete?? (also as note, I have plenty of open storage I was just trying to minimize confusion/overlay between garmin and trailforks).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

canadaka said:


> Even if he did use the TF Connect IQ app, it doesn't do any of its own tracking, its pretty simple. *All it really does is load trails or routes as FIT files into the Garmin's native course system.* It's all Garmin functions from there. So the TF app is just a UI for downloading/syncing routes you've created, faved or search for.


He did have the IQ app at some point, but sounds like it was probably a firmware issue. I know that sometimes, certain IQ apps become available to a certain device at a certain firmware version. You wouldn't happen to have that info for OP's device, would you? He was on a MUCH older version. Maybe that old firmware didn't like the IQ app. I'm disappointed in myself for not mentioning firmware issues in my first response. Checking firmware should be step number 1 if the device is behaving badly.

Still, the bolded part is good info, because other people have had questions about how the TF IQ app works. I didn't know if it overlapped in functionality with the map downloads at all. Sounds like it's actually designed to work with them without any functionality overlap at all.



escrowdog said:


> Yep, I deleted Trailforks from the IQ, then I installed the 4.1 update. BUT, I have not reset anything. I'll try it a few times outside today.
> 
> Perhaps another silly question, I have disabled all the maps other than the trailforks base maps. Why do I still see the streets and all the stuff around me currently? Is there a BASE base map that you cannot delete?? (also as note, I have plenty of open storage I was just trying to minimize confusion/overlay between garmin and trailforks).


The device probably does have a base map like most Garmins do. You won't be able to enable/disable it from the menus. Not that it should be a problem - that map is super basic and sparse. But if you REALLY want to get rid of it, you can do so if you navigate the device as a disk drive on your computer and remove the file (would open up some space on the device). On my Edge 520, the file is named "gmapbmap.img". I didn't just delete it. I copied it to a folder on my computer so I can restore it later if necessary before I removed it from the device. Still, it's actually a good idea to have a reference for your trail map. Shoot, I overlay trails onto a topo map which has all the roads and everything PLUS contour lines and streams. That visual reference is important.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Harold said:


> The device probably does have a base map like most Garmins do. You won't be able to enable/disable it from the menus. Not that it should be a problem - that map is super basic and sparse. But if you REALLY want to get rid of it, you can do so if you navigate the device as a disk drive on your computer and remove the file (would open up some space on the device). On my Edge 520, the file is named "gmapbmap.img". I didn't just delete it. I copied it to a folder on my computer so I can restore it later if necessary before I removed it from the device. Still, it's actually a good idea to have a reference for your trail map. Shoot, I overlay trails onto a topo map which has all the roads and everything PLUS contour lines and streams. That visual reference is important.


Yep, every one of these when you open the box should say on a big bold note card...STEP 1 - Install Garmin Express and update firmware!!!

Tell me about your topo maps?? The ones I have are OLD for my HCx, like 2007 or 8 I think. Where are you getting them, do you still have to pay for them?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

escrowdog said:


> Yep, every one of these when you open the box should say on a big bold note card...STEP 1 - Install Garmin Express and update firmware!!!


agreed.



> Tell me about your topo maps?? The ones I have are OLD for my HCx, like 2007 or 8 I think. Where are you getting them, do you still have to pay for them?


I get them from here:

https://www.gpsfiledepot.com/

The state topo I use was last updated in 2012, and the trails layer I use was last updated in 2018. Both free.

My Oregon 450 has topo maps included (it's the "T" version) so I don't bother with the topos from here. But I do use the trail maps. The trail maps don't have complete coverage everywhere (no different than any other source, really). There are definitely trails missing from them, but they do have some surprising coverage in some areas. I'm not sure how the map developer acquires the trail data, but he/she does update it somewhat regularly.

I've come to the point where I have a collection of sources I use for ride planning. Most major destinations have high quality physical maps available, and I tend to grab those as my first priority once I'm on site. But I'll do lots of early research using various online sources. Which one I use depends on which one has the best coverage for the area in question, so I check multiple options. The maps I put onto my Garmin tend to be quick reference backups. Short of a tablet, I've not really been satisfied with navigating on a digital device. The screen is always too small when I want to zoom out and get a "big picture" view.


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

The Trailforks basemap include both the trails AND all the OpenSteetMap roads, so its a complete map, but geared towards mountain bikers. However on the Garmin basemap download page on Trailforks you can optionally download a "trails only" garmin .IMG file. Which is a much smaller file only containing the trails and POI, and can be overlayed on the default Garmin basemap on your device. Just leave the Garmin map enabled.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

So here is what is available to enable or disable ON the device screen....

AMR Stadard Basemap, NR

Garmin Cycle Map US 2017,10

Edge DEM Map NA 2013.30

Garmin Geocode Map US 2017,10

Trailforks kansas

Trailfork missouri

Currently I have only the Trailforks maps enabled. Everything else is off...but I still see the streets around me.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

escrowdog said:


> So here is what is available to enable or disable ON the device screen....
> 
> AMR Stadard Basemap, NR
> 
> ...


Canadaka's post indicates the TF map also includes the Open Street Map road structure, is that what you see maybe ?


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Catmandoo said:


> Canadaka's post indicates the TF map also includes the Open Street Map road structure, is that what you see maybe ?


Uhhhhgh...I read right through that! Thank you, yes, that makes total sense then! Thank you Canadaka!


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Update..

Finally have our local trails open and loving the Edge Explore! After I loaded the state-wide trailforks maps, everything is populated on my unit as soon as I roll in the parking lot. 

Question on the full state maps...how often are they updating those files? I went to ride a relatively new area, in Kansas, where I have the whole state loaded, but this particular trail did not show up. But, trailforks does have the route individually. If I download that individual trail system, do I have to select it as a "route" when I pull up and start to ride? Or will the edge just populate the map if it's on the device?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I just got an edge explore and I want to do the same thing you did. What did you disable and what did you enable to see the trail maps? And if I am going to use the unit on my road bike do I just have to go in and disable the TF maps and turn the gamin maps back on?


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

pulser said:


> I just got an edge explore and I want to do the same thing you did. What did you disable and what did you enable to see the trail maps? And if I am going to use the unit on my road bike do I just have to go in and disable the TF maps and turn the gamin maps back on?


Settings > Ride Settings > Map > Map Information...then disable what you want. I just turned them all off. I don't ride on the road, but it's easy enough to turn it all back on.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Cool thanks one more question did you but the full state basemap from TF or just the trails? It looks like the explore should have more then enough capacity to keep the Pennsylvania state map on it.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, I have the entire states of Kansas and Missouri on mine. Lots of space! 

In my comment above I was hoping to find out how often those state map files are updated...still not sure. The way it downloads individual trails it seems you have to go through the IQ button the Edge and it's more a "routing" thing so if you didn't download every segment of every trail at the location you're at, you could get out there and not have everything you need.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

I figured I should post this for people in the future that are looking for info. I got the full PA state basemap from trail forks and loaded it on to the edge explore. The process was really easy. I then played around with enabling different maps with the trail forks map enabled to see what it looks like. For me and my area I disabled the Garmin basemap and the garmin US/Canada cycle map. I found that the cycle map added green trees and topo lines to the areas I ride and it made it hard to see the trail maps in detail. 
SO i just want to say unless something goes wrong the edge explore with the trail forks map is the perfect on bike navigation computer for mountain biking. Im really impressed with how well it works for $250. The only thing I would change is having real buttons and not the touch screen. I have noticed that if sweat drips on the screen it will do things.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

pulser said:


> I figured I should post this for people in the future that are looking for info. I got the full PA state basemap from trail forks and loaded it on to the edge explore. The process was really easy. I then played around with enabling different maps with the trail forks map enabled to see what it looks like. For me and my area I disabled the Garmin basemap and the garmin US/Canada cycle map. I found that the cycle map added green trees and topo lines to the areas I ride and it made it hard to see the trail maps in detail.
> SO i just want to say unless something goes wrong the edge explore with the trail forks map is the perfect on bike navigation computer for mountain biking. Im really impressed with how well it works for $250. The only thing I would change is having real buttons and not the touch screen. I have noticed that if sweat drips on the screen it will do things.


I haven't noticed the sweat or rain drops effecting the screen on mine. But I've only ridden in a light rain so far.

Agree for $250 it's awesome and the maps are readable while underway, the pan and zoom touchscreen is a must. One think I do wish it had was horizontal screen rotation. Would be a LOT better that way as well as out of the way more, laying across the bars vs hanging into the cockpit a bit.

One weird thing, it's happened twice in like 30 rides...sometimes the screen will timeout even though I have it set to stay on. It's annoying as hell when it happens, you have to constantly touch to see the map or metrics. Then, next ride, like it never happened...it stays on as intended. No idea why.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

escrowdog said:


> I haven't noticed the sweat or rain drops effecting the screen on mine. But I've only ridden in a light rain so far.


Rain is pretty much nonconductive. You're not likely to ever have issues unless you dip sweaty fingers into raindrops.

Sweat IS conductive, though. If you have a device with a capacitive touchscreen (it detects the minute electrical currents from your fingers), it will have problems with sweat. My old Samsung Galaxy S5 went absolutely apeshit if it got sweaty and my body was anywhere near the phone. I mean devil possessed apeshit. My current LG phone isn't that bad, but touchscreen accuracy drops notably if the screen is sweaty.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

escrowdog said:


> I haven't noticed the sweat or rain drops effecting the screen on mine. But I've only ridden in a light rain so far.
> 
> Agree for $250 it's awesome and the maps are readable while underway, the pan and zoom touchscreen is a must. One think I do wish it had was horizontal screen rotation. Would be a LOT better that way as well as out of the way more, laying across the bars vs hanging into the cockpit a bit.
> 
> One weird thing, it's happened twice in like 30 rides...sometimes the screen will timeout even though I have it set to stay on. It's annoying as hell when it happens, you have to constantly touch to see the map or metrics. Then, next ride, like it never happened...it stays on as intended. No idea why.


The 2 things that have happened to my screen are the widgets pull down came down over the screen. And I had it change pages once. Just moved sideways one page. If I could lock the screen on I would think about getting the remote. I really just look at the map and my hart rate data. So I would just need to move one page over.


----------

